# It is wet and it smells good!



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Been waiting all week to pop this sucker.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like fun! Shooting pressurized cans is always a blast.

[Sorry ... I do have some safety concerns about the lad standing down range, that close. A ricochet or a bad flier from a fork hit might well do him some damage.]

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd lie if I said I wasn't cringing when I looked at the footage & thought exactly the same thing. Won't be so foolish next time!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

AAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

Good shooting. Good fun. Good video.

You can hear from your chuckle that you enjoyed that.

Thanks for the show bud I had a good giggle with you.

Cheers.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting..I have to agree with charles on safety tho..Have your son shoot as well that way you will both together

and both having some fun together..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

awesome shot! but i am a little disappointed- where all the women at? i thought theyd be running in from all sides. guess this is proof of "results may vary".


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> Nice shooting..I have to agree with charles on safety tho..Have your son shoot as well that way you will both together
> 
> and both having some fun together..~AKAOldmiser


Thank you Oldmiser & I agree with you guys on the safety thing.

He's the neighbour's kid. A sharp 14 year old eager on anything that goes fast or bang. I gave him my first Eggy H19 slingshot (& re-bought myself another  ) with 1000 BB's a while ago so we go most weekends. He's almost on single TBG & I'm pretty happy with his progress.

This time he miss placed his slingshot & even had his mom looking for it frantically but after 15 mins figured he'd still come along since he wanted to do some filming of his own.

It was pretty stupid of me though & I'm grateful that thankfully nothing went wrong.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Imperial said:


> awesome shot! but i am a little disappointed- where all the women at? i thought theyd be running in from all sides. guess this is proof of "results may vary".


ahahaha!

All the women are with men who do not smell like Axe


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

One of my friends recently also took up the sport. He bought one of Eggy's & he felt the need to make a video in response to my video from Sat:






Look at the peculiar way he's holding the bands through the fork. We're going to do some lunch time shooting later this week so will check what the heck he's up to then.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hahahahaha it is always good to hear a grown man giggle like a kid when destruction of something is achieved.

Tell your mate to keep 'em coming that was definitely worth a good laugh.

Cheers bud


----------



## CrowShot (Jul 4, 2015)

I have to admit, that sounds like a target I wanna shoot now...

Gotta try that!


----------

